# blue synthetic rope vs wire rope



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*Why does everyone like the synthetic rope instead of the wire????* I personally prefer the wire . I like to pre load my winch very tightly and put it back like that everytime i get through ridin. I worked with a guy that owned a wrecker service and he tought me to preload the cable properly and the cable would last a long time without breaking.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am actually planning to change mine over to cable soon...I have already broke my synthetic once


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i tried the synthetic went through 2 ropes and people i know are saying there useless in the mudd


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i just got mine not too long ago. i like it so far just because you dont get stuck in the hand with it. you dont have to wear gloves. as far as how long it last i have no idea. if it breaks ill go back to cable.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had my rope for over a year and love it. I've put a lot of stain on it and it hasn't broke yet. it's nice to be able to unroll it and then throw it out to someone.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

rewired said:


> I have had my rope for over a year and love it. I've put a lot of stain on it and it hasn't broke yet. it's nice to be able to unroll it and then throw it out to someone.



I was hesitant to buy the synthetic rope until I saw it in action. This might sound weird but what really sold me was seeing it break. I've seen both synthetic rope and steel cable snap. I would rather be behind a synthetic rope break any day than the whip of a steel cable. One of my favorite aspects of it is how easy it is to replace on the trail. 

So I bought my winch with the Amsteel blue rope and love it! Knock on wood but it's never broke. I've had it for a little over year and use it on average once a month. It's really easy to work with and it's pulled me and my buddies out of some really impossible situations. 

Plus as rewired said, "to be able to unroll it and throw it out to someone" makes it worth it's weight in gold. It does have one major enemy... sharp rocks so I carry a couple of scrap carpet strips in my luggage for protection. Also I would suggest that you unroll it after each ride and give it a quick rinse just to add to it's longevity. 

I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

personally i prefer the good ol steel cable. I guess im just old fashion but i trust the steel cable alot more and as far as the whip if it breaks all you have to do is throw a coat or stick or something on the middle of the cable and it will stop it from coming all the way back. we had an experience at nationals with a guy who had the blue rope one a 4k winch and he snapped it trying to pull out one of our razors then every time we tried to re hook/tie it would just snap again it broke about 8 times before we gave up and got someone with a steel cable. thats just my personel experience with it.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

when i get my wench ill try the rope first


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll NEVER use steel cable again, break both on the trail and let me know which one will still be usable? Break both and tell me which one you feel safer using when it does break? Let me know how those holes feel in your finger tips as you prick yourself with a ratty used steel cable LOL.

I did break my first rope using it to plow snow, I tied it to the hook with just a simple old knot and it is STILL in use today 3 or 4 years later.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

My buddy has rope on his grizz. From what I have seen so far, when it comes time to replace my cable I will be going with the rope.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

It's well worth the extra money to buy the rope. Just remember when you buy the rope to buy the aluminum fairlead. It will save your rope.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use amsteel brand. there's a lot of knockoffs out there.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> i use amsteel brand. there's a lot of knockoffs out there.


Thats the brand we sell.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

You get what you pay for. AmSteel is well worth the extra bucks. The neat thing about it is that you can choose between four colors. Red, Blue, Green, or Black. I was looking on eBay earlier and found it in Grey. 

Something else you may want to consider when buying the rope is a sleeve. Here in Tennessee we call them tree saver. It's like a 5 foot nylon ribbon that goes around the last few feet of rope where you hook up. One came with my winch but personally I use my my tow rope to tie to the tree and interconnect the hooks. I'll take some pics of it when I get home.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

*now ya'll dont get defensive about it . it was just a question. not trying to hurt anybodys feelings .I just like my steel cable . Its your winch run what u want . I just wanted to know why u like it .*


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

Wet a shirt or crab sack and put it in the middle the cable and it wont come back


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally, I like it because it is easy to handle, no metal splinters, no kinks and if it does break on the trail you could tie it and keep going. Like was said earlier, it is also easy to toss it to someone. That can be very handy.

I think the sleeve is a great idea. Personally I keep an axle strap hooked to my winch cable. It works great. It is basically a short 2" strap with d-rings on each end. I also have a winch saver.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

A steel cable will rarely break if you don't pull against a poorly wrapped drum, the winch will most likely stall first. That being said the rope is nice, the problem with it is when it gets wet and freezes into a ball on the drum you can't get it off unless you connect to a tree and back up (good luck if your stuck) and half the time you do this it breaks. If freezing isn't an issue they are great.


----------

